# AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

We are proud to announce our AEM Wide band Uego for* $205.00 shipped*.If you are interested in any products do not hesitate to PM me or email me [email protected]


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

badass gauge easy to install and luis is the man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_badass gauge easy to install and luis is the man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

do you sell just the gage? my A4 is a wideband car


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_do you sell just the gage? my A4 is a wideband car


you need to buy the whole kit different connectors


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

$205.00 shipped is the lowest I have ever seen.
Bump for an excellent price..


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

great price! i prefer these ones over the inovative ones for sure. i already own 2 of them


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

good morning bump


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Get them while they're hot folks


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1244125869275)*

to the top


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1244216070171)*

after noon bump


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244216070171) ([email protected])*

how long is this sale for ?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244216070171) (jimivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_how long is this sale for ?

pm'ed you


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244216070171) (jimivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_how long is this sale for ?

x2? still on sale for monday???


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244216070171) ([email protected])*

pm'd ya


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
x2? still on sale for monday???


yes 

_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_pm'd ya


replied


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

is it $205 shipped to canada?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_is it $205 shipped to canada?

$10 more so it will be $215 shipped


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_$205.00 shipped is the lowest I have ever seen.
Bump for an excellent price..









+1. If I didnt get these at cost I'd buy one. That's a dirt cheap price!


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
+1. If I didnt get these at cost I'd buy one. That's a dirt cheap price!


thanks


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Night bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1244589957837)*

bump to the top


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

nice price what do ineed along wit that to tune my vrt corrado ? 518-361-7250 dustin


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *llanowar* »_nice price what do ineed along wit that to tune my vrt corrado ? 518-361-7250 dustin


you would need to contact a tuning company like C2motorsports or go standalone


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1244673566378)*

afternoon bump


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1244673566378) ([email protected])*

What size is the gauge? 
PM me


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *91GSiXTY* »_What size is the gauge? 
PM me


pm'ed you


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

afternoon bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

morning bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1245352949161)*

to the top


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1245352949161) ([email protected])*

do you sell o2 sensor replacements for these? how much?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_do you sell o2 sensor replacements for these? how much?


your better off buying the whole kit it probably be almost the same


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1245947329547)*

Thursday afternoon bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1246565567196)*

THURSDAY BUMP


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1246658978825)*

weekend bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Monday bump


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the good deal!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TONYESC76* »_thanks for the good deal!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










no problem


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1248360345973)*

Thursday bump


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

Luis.. sent you an IM... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurovw95* »_Luis.. sent you an IM... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


replied
Monday Bump


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE ([email protected])*

This replaces the first oxygen senor.


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_This replaces the first oxygen senor.


no you are going to have to add another o2 bun provided in the kit


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Tuesday morning bump


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I don't understand how this works


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_I don't understand how this works


reads a/f mixture tells you if the car is running rich or lean


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1249068739478)*

friday bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Wednesday bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Saturday morning bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Monday bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Monday morning bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Friday bump


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

Thursday bump sale ends in at the end of the month


----------



## DaBurger (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TOOK OVER A MONTH FOR A REPLY SO I GOT IT SOMEWHERE ELSE!


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBurger* »_TOOK OVER A MONTH FOR A REPLY SO I GOT IT SOMEWHERE ELSE!










sorry dude


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump for last day


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1246565567196) ([email protected])*

bump for the sale 25kits in stock


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

how do you get one of these ? Do you accept pay pal ?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogdog* »_how do you get one of these ? Do you accept pay pal ?


sent you a pm


----------



## lehr leistung (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_$205.00 shipped is the lowest I have ever seen.
Bump for an excellent price..









For real!!! I got mine last year for 240.00 plus shipping... Great deal Great gauge


----------



## k24kid (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: AEM WIDEBAND KITS ON SALE (the.good.gli)*

do you have the aem trueboost on sale to?


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lehr leistung* »_
For real!!! I got mine last year for 240.00 plus shipping... Great deal Great gauge


thank you sir

_Quote, originally posted by *k24kid* »_do you have the aem trueboost on sale to?


yes sir send me pm


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump for pm replied


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pm replied


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

all PM's replied


----------



## NJeuro (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

interest in the AEM wideband still for sale


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

so I ordered from you guys, you sent me the tracking number for my product and fedex said that the package was never given to them and it had been 2 weeks since i ordered and you guys dont answer the phone?
where are my aem wideband and boost gauges?


----------

